# What Steroids can you stack long or short term with TRT/test if you are going to cruise?



## sfstud33

*What Steroids can you stack long or short term with TRT/test if you are going to cruise?*

Ok guys,

im going to finish this cycle in a couple of months then im going to cruise for a while.

After cruising 8 weeks, id like to look at adding some more gear into the mix - but stuff that is safe.

I was wondering about low dose of deca like 200-300mg / week - and or masteron? I know primobolan is also favored but it takes a crap load to get any results.

So what have you guys tried and how did it effect your bloodwork/health long term?


----------



## HH

*Re: What Steroids can you stack long or short term with TRT/test if you are going to cruise?*

I think primo would be a good for the long run if your funds allow. Masteron is also a GREAT choice for the long haul. 

I believe SFG ran cruised on test and masteron for a while if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## DF

*Re: What Steroids can you stack long or short term with TRT/test if you are going to cruise?*

You could sprinkle some var in your cruise dose.  Do 8 weeks on take 8 weeks off ect...


----------



## PFM

*Re: What Steroids can you stack long or short term with TRT/test if you are going to cruise?*

ANYTHING but 19's! 

Var
Primo
Mast


----------



## DF

*Re: What Steroids can you stack long or short term with TRT/test if you are going to cruise?*

Var will work over your lipids for sure.  Even a low dose of deca can beat up your crit/cbc counts.


----------



## gymrat827

*Re: What Steroids can you stack long or short term with TRT/test if you are going to cruise?*

tes,gh,var, mast, 

short term you can stack stuff with orals, or even stack orals, but again....... thats short term.  and depending on what your using it may be only 3-6wks.  but with a broad discussion many outside things come into play


----------



## Illtemper

*Re: What Steroids can you stack long or short term with TRT/test if you are going to cruise?*



Dfeaton said:


> Var will work over your lipids for sure.  Even a low dose of deca can beat up your crit/cbc counts.



This is what happened to me with deca.. If you see my thread I started on doc questions you'll see. I was taking 125mg of test cyp e5d and 100 mg deca every week.. At about 6-8 weeks in I got a blood test and my blood level in way of crit/hemo was 56% and 19.2.. 
Both cyp and deca increase red blood cells so for me it made it too high.. I stopped deca and cut my test down to 50mg e5d to see and my levels came down nicely. I have a doc questioning my bilirubin now but as others have said my body is trying to reset itself by getting rid of the excess so that accounts for the high bilirubin.  I am taking a full break from everything now to full let my body reset and see what my test levels fall too.. This is something I have never done before so we'll see what happens soon..

Becareful with deca if you decide to add it, it a great drug and helps to build mass and helps with joints but as a long term idea I'd really keep an eye on everything!


----------



## pirovoliko

*Re: What Steroids can you stack long or short term with TRT/test if you are going to cruise?*

Dbol (10-20 mg), GH, mast and primo I believe are your best choices...Plan on cruising with mast for my first after cycle cruise.  read several great threads about the combination.  Excellent for maintaining gains.


----------



## Times Roman

*Re: What Steroids can you stack long or short term with TRT/test if you are going to cruise?*

a nice cycle for me would be to add 200mg deca (susciptle to deca dik so gotta keep the dose low)
100MG/day of var - 1st 8 weeks only
and a pep stack of ghrp/cjc - I usually run this for very long periods of time, minimum 6 months and up to a year


----------



## HDH

*Re: What Steroids can you stack long or short term with TRT/test if you are going to cruise?*

If it was me, I would just up the Test. It's going to be the best muscle builder out of the more mild injectables that people often use on a cruse. 

Boring, I know. 

It will more than likely give you the best results and have you "feeling" the best.

Just keep a low dose of some type of ancillary handy  

HDH


----------



## Cashout

*Re: What Steroids can you stack long or short term with TRT/test if you are going to cruise?*

As Ill mentioned, the real question is how will your physican react when he/she sees increase in key markers in your blood work.

If your physician requires regular blood work (i.e. every 3 months) then you need to be very judicious in your choices and amounts of AAS. 

Constant spikes in CBC numbers will surely not go unnoticed. 

If you value your HRT and the physician relationship that you've established, I'd limit your cycles to 8 weeks and look to add only smaller amounts of test (for 8 weeks) and var (for 4-6 weeks).

Otherwise be prepared to explain...


----------



## corvettels3

*Re: What Steroids can you stack long or short term with TRT/test if you are going to cruise?*



Dfeaton said:


> You could sprinkle some var in your cruise dose.  Do 8 weeks on take 8 weeks off ect...



You can't go wrong with var. Keep an eye on your lipids and liver functions and you should be good to go. Good luck..


----------



## Times Roman

*Re: What Steroids can you stack long or short term with TRT/test if you are going to cruise?*



Cashout said:


> As Ill mentioned, the real question is how will your physican react when he/she sees increase in key markers in your blood work.
> 
> If your physician requires regular blood work (i.e. every 3 months) then you need to be very judicious in your choices and amounts of AAS.
> 
> Constant spikes in CBC numbers will surely not go unnoticed.
> 
> If you value your HRT and the physician relationship that you've established, I'd limit your cycles to 8 weeks and look to add only smaller amounts of test (for 8 weeks) and var (for 4-6 weeks).
> 
> Otherwise be prepared to explain...



my endo wants regular blood work.  like every three to six months.  I only will give him a sample 30 days after the end of a cycle.  Additionally, i donate blood bimonthly, which controls my high RBC levels.  This is the key marker he is looking for.  As long as my RBC is controlled, he doesn't get too alarmed.  

Due to high RBC, i also take a baby aspirin, which helps reduce the stickiness that comes with a high RBC.


----------

